# Buying Card from US , warranty in India? Which company internation warranty?



## ACidBaseD (Oct 29, 2013)

If my sister gets a gfx card from US and it happens to not work after a few months, which company [sapphire/asus/gigabyte] will give me warranty here in mumbai? 
Even if they don't give warranty will they FIX it for some price?

I am thinking of getting the Sapphire 270X for 12k rs from newegg or the 280X for 19k rs from newegg...
Should i just spend the extra 6k and buy it from India?

Also DOA is not a problem since my sister will go back in 8days so she can get it refunded if it's DOA


----------



## ASHISH65 (Oct 29, 2013)

As far as i know none of the company in india gives or accepts international warranty.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 30, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> As far as i know none of the company in india gives or accepts international warranty.



But will they repair the product for a price?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 30, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> If my sister gets a gfx card from US and it happens to not work after a few months, which company [sapphire/asus/gigabyte] will give me warranty here in mumbai?
> Even if they don't give warranty will they FIX it for some price?
> 
> I am thinking of getting the Sapphire 270X for 12k rs from newegg or the 280X for 19k rs from newegg...
> ...



Only EVGA cards are accepted in India which are bought abroad and have international warranty. EVGA cards are nvidia based cards only FTW. Their ASS is dealt by Tirupati Enterprises & Ingram Micro in India BTW.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 30, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Only EVGA cards are accepted in India which are bought abroad and have international warranty. EVGA cards are nvidia based cards only FTW. Their ASS is dealt by Tirupati Enterprises & Ingram Micro in India BTW.



So should i tell her to get an evga 760 ? It will come for rougly 16.5k rs is it worth the price?


----------



## topgear (Oct 31, 2013)

16.5k for a GTX 760 is a great deal IMO and FYI :



> I am thinking of getting the Sapphire 270X for 12k rs from newegg or the 280X for 19k rs from newegg...
> Should i just spend the extra 6k and buy it from India?



Sapphire R9 270x costs 15k and 280x 23k respectively so you are not paying 6k extra exactly


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 31, 2013)

topgear said:


> 16.5k for a GTX 760 is a great deal IMO and FYI :
> 
> 
> 
> Sapphire R9 270x costs 15k and 280x 23k respectively so you are not paying 6k extra exactly



They are never available @ that price. Only mdcomputers give  at that price and i can't buy from them.. all the dealers @ lamington in mumbai charge extra [they have unity among themselves]

Btw ordered a 760 Superclocked for 16.4k [-600rs rebate card] = 15.9k + 2 free games 
I could have gone for 770 for 21k [from newegg] but i was a bit scared for spending that extra 5k, and i thought i should do less gaming and more studying now  so 760 will suffice


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 31, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> They are never available @ that price. Only mdcomputers give  at that price and i can't buy from them.. all the dealers @ lamington in mumbai charge extra [they have unity among themselves]
> 
> Btw ordered a 760 Superclocked for 16.4k [-600rs rebate card] = 15.9k + 2 free games
> I could have gone for 770 for 21k [from newegg] but i was a bit scared for spending that extra 5k, and i thought i should do less gaming and more studying now  so 760 will suffice



Very good choice.Congrats.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Oct 31, 2013)

Congrats on purchase.enjoy gaming


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 31, 2013)

great deal IMO.. Which ganes did you get?


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 31, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> great deal IMO.. Which ganes did you get?



Haven't got yet.. but will get Splinter Cell Blacklist and Assassins creed blackflag [Will try to sell them both for 30$, if can't will use it on steam ]


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 31, 2013)

Tell your sister to get the card without the box.
You can evade customs that way I think

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 31, 2013)

congrats


----------



## topgear (Nov 2, 2013)

congrats Op and when the card reaches to you care to take a few snaps for us to see


----------

